# Super Bowl XLIII



## Jack_the_White (Feb 1, 2009)

I know this may be a bit late posting this, but who do/did you want to win?

Steelers or Cardinals

I want cardinals to win cuz I HATE the steelers, but I still think the steelers will win...


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 1, 2009)

good luck finding someone here who cares...


----------



## Aenrhien (Feb 1, 2009)

Yuck, _American_ football. :blank: Imma play some games on Sega Genesis during the game, and eat since dad's making his seriously awesome chili for the game. Yay chili!


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 1, 2009)

That's not _football_!


----------



## goldenquagsire (Feb 1, 2009)

lol american football

it's like a super-diluted pussified version of rugby with all the merchandising and marketing of a bloody mcdonalds.

why does america like to take proper english sports like rugby and cricket and take out all the fun and tradition.


----------



## Aenrhien (Feb 1, 2009)

Because we like mucking things up like that.


----------



## spaekle (Feb 1, 2009)

I only slightly care, and only for the snacks my mom's making. :V


----------



## Retsu (Feb 1, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> good luck finding someone here who cares...


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 2, 2009)

Football* is a worthless sport. It is an inane waste of time, money, and manpower. The social structure of society today is very lopsided, with athletes and entertainers enjoying a higher amount of prestige than people who _really_ make a difference (teachers, scientists, etc). I'm sure far more people know who the star of Hannah Montanna is than who know who invented the TCP/IP protocol. Which is sad, considering how important the Internet is to civilization today.

Everyone should play Tetris instead.

_* Edit: American football, but I'm pretty sure soccer isn't any better_


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 3, 2009)

Who cares? It's entertainment. The problem is not so much its existence, but how seriously people take it.


----------



## H-land (Feb 3, 2009)

Number 100 said:


> _* Edit: American football, but I'm pretty sure soccer isn't any better_


Soccer's much better.
Unlike football, the action doesn't stop every 15 seconds. I find that this allows it to hold my attention.

In any case, despite the fact that I don't like (yes, _American_) football enough to watch it, I was sort of rooting for the Steelers. Mom's from the Pittsburgh area, so it's kind of a must. 

Still. I suppose I should like Ohio State, then, by that same logic, but I don't. Maybe it's just that dealing with, how log have I been in school here, eh, thirteen years of people yelling "O-H!" in the halls of my schools' worn on my nerves.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 3, 2009)

Honalululand said:


> Still. I suppose I should like Ohio State, then, by that same logic, but I don't. Maybe it's just that dealing with, how log have I been in school here, eh, thirteen years of people yelling "O-H!" in the halls of my schools' worn on my nerves.


haha man, tell me about it


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Feb 3, 2009)

what's football

Anyway, the only parts I care about the Super Bowl are:

A. The delicious food my Mom makes at the time.
B. That if the Steelers hadn't won, my dad would have went into an unidentifiable rage and I would have to clean out the nuclear bunker.

That and the commercials.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 3, 2009)

Jack_the_White said:


> I HATE the steelers


so

should i dig your grave or do you want to


----------



## Ice tiger (Feb 3, 2009)

'You Americans are weird with your sports...'   	   	
Lol I voted this even though I'm from America xD 
Football is the biggest waste of time ever invented (not really, but you get the picture) 
Sports are for wanna be losers >:[ And all the Super Bowl is good for is so fat lazy Americans can sit on their butts eating chicken wings watching fit dudes tackling each other wishing they could do that too.


----------



## Neo Pikachu (Feb 4, 2009)

Okay, I realized that most of the people who replied in this thread have said either they don't like football or it is a waste of time. Remember: Those are your opinions. To some people Soccer sucks to some people football sucks. But, again, it is the person's opinion. Not a fact. Anyway, Ice Tiger, are you serious? Sports are for wannabe losers? You're telling me that the Super Bowl is for only good for fat lazy Americans who can sit on their butts eating chicken wings, watching fit dudes tackling each other wishing that they can do that to?

"FAT" or "Just people who aren't in shape" actually play in the National Football League. So, how can you say that? Plus, a lot of people watch the sport and they aren't all fat. I watch the sport and I am definitely in shape. I work out a lot but not too much either. All I am saying is that the bold statements weren't really neccessary. You could've told what you voted for and left.

I wanted the Cardinals to win because I cannot stand the Steelers. Not only that but because I felt that the Cardinals deserved it more. That could have been their last time they went to the Super Bowl until years pass. Steelers had five Super Bowl titles/championships. How many did the Cardinals have? None... Cardinals deserved it more but it was obvious that the Steelers wanted it more.

~NP


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 4, 2009)

I honestly don't see the point in watching sports, but there are a lot of things that I don't see the point of, and I'm sure that many people don't see the point in things that I do. What really gets on my nerves, however, is when people either 

a) care enough about sports that, if their team loses, their mood is dramatically affected for most of the day. WHAT IS THE POINT. not to mention those even more diehard fans. I hate those people. >(

b) Those people who love sports, yet dismiss other equally pointless activities (e.g, fashion, games like World of Warcraft or D&D) as a huge waste of time. The Onion had a great article about this a while back, but I can't find it now.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 4, 2009)

I honestly don't see the point in watching sports, but there are a lot of things that I don't see the point of, and I'm sure that many people don't see the point in things that I do. What really gets on my nerves, however, is when people either 

a) care enough about sports that, if their team loses, their mood is dramatically affected for most of the day. WHAT IS THE POINT. not to mention those even more diehard fans. I hate those people. >(

b) Those people who love sports, yet dismiss other equally pointless activities (e.g, fashion, games like World of Warcraft or D&D) as a huge waste of time. The Onion had a great article about this a while back, but I can't find it now.


----------



## Neo Pikachu (Feb 4, 2009)

I agree with mostly your second statement. But, I only have one request, that you delete one of your posts. Double Posting isn't a good thing...


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 4, 2009)

Neo Pikachu said:


> Those are your opinions.


Well, duh, of course it's my opinion. Who's opinion would it be?

But I believe it is a justified opinion. As an aspiring computer programmer, I will probably help build something very useful. Yet I would be less important than a guy who can kick a ball or toss it into a hoop.

Doesn't make me love programming any less, though!


----------



## Neo Pikachu (Feb 4, 2009)

Did you read most of the things some of the people who posted here wrote? If those are justified opinions, I might have to question what opinions, facts, or bold statements are. Just saying...


----------



## surskitty (Feb 5, 2009)

Why are people caring more about watching sports where you can't tell what's going on than actually playing sports?

At least proper football is easy to follow, even if you're not a fan.


----------



## see ya (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it sad that I now or care absolutely nothing about football, but actually know a fair amount about American football, despite not being a fan? >_> 

Anyway, I didn't have a preference on who would win, but it was kind of nice to see the Cardinals actually get somewhere for once. Sadly, my family's team, the Dolphins, continues to fail...*sigh*


----------



## Abwayax (Feb 5, 2009)

Neo Pikachu said:


> If those are justified opinions, I might have to question what opinions, facts, or bold statements are. Just saying...


Who are you to decide which opinions are justified?


----------



## Tailsy (Feb 5, 2009)

Neo Pikachu said:


> Did you read most of the things some of the people who posted here wrote? If those are justified opinions, I might have to question what opinions, facts, or bold statements are. Just saying...


Well, it isn't football!


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 5, 2009)

This is American football.

Real football doesn't involve pussy helmets.


----------



## Mirry (Feb 5, 2009)

I kind of actually hate football (I was in marching band for a year and watching the lame ass football games WAS TORTURE), but I watched a bit of the Superbowl and was rooting for the Steelers (although I wasn't shouting about it or anything silly).

Why the Steelers? I suppose I've been brainwashed. I live two hours from Pittsburgh, so... virtually everybody around here is a giant Steelers fan. That and if they had lost I would have had to listen to everyone moaning and groaning about it the next day. Instead, everybody was happy! I like when everyone is happy~


----------

